# IP control device?



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've really come to love the IP control of the DIRECTV DVR. I'm disabled (as some here know) & making things more accessible in life really helps me. I have a small netbook to access www.waltzremote.com & can run the DVR.

What I'm looking for is the ability to control the rest of my home theater from the netbook. None of my other equipment has IP control. Is there a product out there that is IP controlled but sends out IR commands, kind of a IP controlled universal remote, if you will?

Does this make sense?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Check Logitec I think they have an IP to IR setup that will control traditional equipment.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/devices/harmony-link


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't suggest specific hardware, but in the past I have purchased home automation stuff from SmartHome.com and HomeTech.com


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

URC is coming out with some network based stuff. I know there will be an iPad app but not sure about a regular computer. 

Of course Crestron and AMX do have options but are also very expensive.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I totally forgot to mention I can't use iProducts or other touchscreen stuff, unfortunately.


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> I totally forgot to mention I can't use iProducts or other touchscreen stuff, unfortunately.


What kind of interface do you use/need? Touchscreen is by far the most popular of these new breed of products (ipad, iphone, android phones & tablets, etc...)

Here are some links to companies that are like you mentioned:
http://www.bitwisecontrols.com/
http://www.globalcache.com/


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

John Williams said:


> What kind of interface do you use/need? Touchscreen is by far the most popular of these new breed of products (ipad, iphone, android phones & tablets, etc...)
> 
> Here are some links to companies that are like you mentioned:
> http://www.bitwisecontrols.com/
> http://www.globalcache.com/


I can't use touchscreens due to dexterity; I can use a mouse just fine. I was hoping for a browser or PC interface.

I'm currently looking into the RedEye remote & welcome all suggestions.


----------

